# Savage 22-250 Youth Model



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have the chance to purchase a Savage 22-250 Youth model for a pretty good price. I have shouldered the gun and it seems to fit nice. It does not seem small, I am not too small of a guy myself. My only concern is that it is a youth model.

I cannot tell what makes it a youth model. The weight and length is the same as a standard model as a far as I can tell. Does anyone else here own a Savage 22-250 that is a youth model? What are the differences between this and the regular model? 

Sorry I don't remember the exact model number, but I can figure that out tonight.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

stock [LOP length of pull], and the barrel is usually 20 inch instead of say 22-24 inch. You can always add a slip on pad for more LOP.
Depends on the price if you buy it, but the NEW Stevens M-200 in 22-250 will run 275 or there abouts. The Savage with Accu trigger are more cash, if it has that feature.
Its a great varmint caliber to shoot and reload for too.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

Shoot it for accuracy before buying. 22-250's, like a few other high vel. calibers have a rep for shooting out the barrels (erroding).


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

22-250 in a 20" barrel?? Im a long(er) barrel guy.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

CL-Lewiston said:


> 22-250 in a 20" barrel?? Im a long(er) barrel guy.


 with that. However, Im a rifle guy too. 22-24 inch 22-250 or HB 26 inch is about right. But I think it would work for him if the price is right.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

The barrel is actually 22" I believe. The stock is what is shortened. The only downfall, IMO, is that it has a wood stock. I would like to paint it, for use not only as a groundhog gun but also as a coyote gun. I think I would have to buy a new stock.


----------

